# Question on cooking and/or smoking Frog Legs



## shea1973 (Apr 9, 2012)

Okay I love Frog Legs but have never tried cooking them or smoking them.  I have heard that you have to make them just right or they will not taste good.  Most places I have ate Frog Legs at tasted good, but their have been a few that they were just tough and didn't taste good.  So I bought 2 lbs of Frog Legs last month and are in the Freezer.  I been wanting to smoke them, but not sure if you can smoke Frog Legs?  If so how long would you smoke them for and would you have to soak them in say like a Brine?  Or would it just be better to cook them on the stove and/or oven?


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Apr 9, 2012)

Since no-one else wants to jump on this, I say smoke 'em up! (read the tag line next to my avatar)

I've never had the opportunity to cook frog legs myself, either, but I don't think they could necessarily taste off or bad unless they were just over-cooked or seasoned with something really, really funky. If over-cooked, most anything will get dry and tough to chew, with extreme cases being almost like jerky. Stove top or oven cooking could likely result in over-cooked, as you still need to check texture, though with the bones in, they can act as a shrinkage gauge to help you determine how much they are cooking.

Based on my previous experience with other meats, fish, poultry, if I were you, I would brine them first, as they are so small that being non-enhanced could be less forgiving than you may think regarding over-cooking/drying out. For 2lbs, 1.75-2.0 quarts water (in a non-reactive contain that can be covered) should cover them nicely, with a bit of room to spare for looseness. Add 1/4 to 1/3 cup kosher salt and dissolve while mixing in a few spices. I'd keep the seasoning simple so it doesn't cover up the flavor of the meat. A little ground pepper and garlic, parsley, maybe a pinch or two of sage, not much else. Unless you're into spicy heat or Cajun seasoned, then go for it, but I still think light and simple would be a better route for the leg's flavor.

Give 'em a soak for an hour or so in the fridge...won't take long with small pieces. Then lightly dust them with powdered spices similar to that mentioned for the brine, or possibly something with some lemon zest, garlic and pepper...lemon-pepper seasoning would be quick and easy for that route.

Smoke moderate to light with a milder wood for 20-30 minutes @ 150-160*, then remove smoke and bump to 180*. Too hot and they will cook very quickly, again being so small. Give 'em 20-30 minutes and check texture...if firm near the hip joint of the thigh, they're close, if not done. If they seem to be cooking too slowly (still soft to touch), bump to 200*. Too slow and they may begin drying out. They may be too small to probe for temps, unfortunately...well you could try to probe from the hip joint into the thigh by the bones. A Therma-Pen may work best for something that small.

***For finished temps, if you could take readings, I have not yet found USDA recommended minimum temp, but these would be farm-raised instead of wild being you bought them, so it may or may not be considered different. 170*? Don't know for sure on the minimum temp.

Depending on what you have available for smoke woods, if you can get alder, it would do them justice, being they're aquatic life. If not, try to get pecan or some of the fruit woods such as apple, cherry, or peach. Go lighter if you use cherry, as it can carry a heavy flavor, but does have a good back-ground flavor for most meats. Cherry blended with pecan or apple is good with pork and poultry, but cherry alone can be a bit intense for milder flavored meats and fish, but is good with many cuts of beef...just for comparisons, if you're wondering.
PM sent to Food Safety Moderator requesting clarification on finished temps or other method to verify they are fully cooked. Please do wait for his response before moving forward with this.
Have a great smoke!

Eric


----------



## shea1973 (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for your imput.  I figured they wouldn't take long to smoke being how small they are.  I think I will go with Charchol and throw on some Apple chips.  Don't have any place around were I live in Vandalia Illinois to really buy fruit wood and chunks.  Their is a place in Troy but that is about 60 miles away.  I will probably give these a try towards the end of the month or in the beginning of May.  Will let you know how they turned out!


----------



## sflcowboy78 (Apr 10, 2012)

Frog legs will not take long to cook and I don't really think you will get much smoke flavor on them from such a short smoke. I grew up in the Florida Everglades and my favorite ways to eat Frog Legs is either fried or seasoned and grilled.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 10, 2012)

Frog legs are like any delicate Seafood, they are done just as the flesh firms and becomes opaque. This will take place at an IT of 145*F. Any more than 150*F and they will be Dry and tough. The Brine Eric suggested is Spot On for adding flavor and seasoning, however brine no longer than 2 hours or the meat could degrade. As far as Smoking goes any where between 180*F and 225*F is great but they will go faster at the higher temp. Here is some great info from Jeff on smoking Shimp that will give you additional insight.  http://www.smoking-meat.com/august-11-2011-smoked-shrimp.html   Frog Legs are among my favorite all time foods, Good Luck...JJ


----------



## stovebolt (Apr 12, 2012)

I bet those would be great smoked, but I've never done it. We used to frog a lot when I was younger. My favorite way to cook them was fried like chicken. Good advice on the brining and smoking suggestions. Farm raised frogs just don't taste like wild-caught but should be good anyway.

 Chuck


----------



## moikel (Apr 12, 2012)

Just watched a great cooking show with 2 very well known Italian chefs based in London going back to Italy & cooking,eating through Italy region by region. Its got a bit of a grumpy old men vibe to it but they are both very highly regarded for their cookbooks,TV  shows & restaurants. Anyway they cooked frogs,simply fried. Our vietnamese community here grill them but I  figure they are imported frogs.

Brine looks spot on,Chef Jimmy J seems to have all the science covered. I would brine them & grill them,but with Asian flavours,ginger,chilli,lemongrass,garlic,lime juice,palm sugar but thats just me. Good luck!


----------

